# Bug Fair - returning to the Los Angeles National History Museum - May 21-22 2022!!!



## chanda

Tickets go on sale May 3rd. So excited! I've missed this so much for the past two years!!!



			https://nhm.org/bugfair

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## JoeRossi

I am certainly glad I saw this as I was just about to post an add and Chanda was a few months ahead on this one.  Thanks for posting Chanda and yes this is an amazing  and largest Invertebrates only show in CA.  After over 10 years of vending this show I would not miss it and I will be there as always. The ambiance with museum exhibits right behind you, USC stadium in front as you open the doors to the museum and look out, and of course all the bugs is incredible. I  am so happy to see the show return in a few weeks here after the covid hiatus.

As always I look forward to seeing all that can make it from the AB family. Stop by and say hi I will see you there

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## JoeRossi

As a vendor,I received this important information today for those of you planning on going that you must get tickets in advance for this show.

"BEE-lieve it or not, Bug Fair 2022 is right around the corner on May 21 & 22!
Tickets for Bug Fair have officially gone on sale today! Please inform your friends and family to book their tickets fast as advance tickets are required for this event.
Visit NHM.ORG/bugfair or the Bug Fair calendar page for all the details!"

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## The Snark

Just to mention, LA NHM offers a little more than a trip to go check out some bugs.  Due to their reliance on donations their programs and opportunities varies. But at one time there was a partnership with schools, from grade school events to earning college credits, internships, volunteer programs, becoming a docent and the list goes on and on. And if your career choices coincide you can even foster or start up outreach opportunities... it's hard to even describe. From entomology to paleontology to environmental science to ornithology to bio-science and beyond.
Simply put, you can become a valuable member of the public education NHM has to offer. Please consider going through their entire web site.


Very fond memories of coordinating with the Head Start program taking kids there. And at one time my sister and her art class course coordinated painting murals on some walls there with assistance from volunteer experts depicting local wildlife. I wonder of those survived the numerous renovations the place has undergone? So many educational opportunities for enthusiastic people to get involved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoeRossi

Next weekend see you all there


----------

